# Apartments



## Caddyshack22 (Apr 23, 2018)

When looking for apartments, will I be able to find a furnished studio or one bedroom between $450 to $650 US dollars? And are there apartments available without a guarantor or paying large sums of money upfront? Thank you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It'll depend on the individual landlord & prices vary by area & sometimes season. 

In my part of the central zone you can get a 1/2 bedroom apartment with air con, central heating & fibre internet for about €350 per month plus services of gas, water, electricity & heating pellets & that remains the same throughout the year but the Algarve will be more & a lot more in the summer months. 

Breakage deposits will also vary but you could reckon on a 1 month as an average. 

So in the (central zone) example above, you'll pay €350 + €350 on arrival + services & €350 at the beginning of each subsequent month & get the breakage deposit back when you leave.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

May I suggest you spend some time over here looking and experience a few towns and different areas before making a longer term commitment. A lot of longer term rentals are not via the internet so being in the area and talking to estate agents etc personally will give you a better idea of what is available in the area you like. For example take Caldas da Rainha, it has an "old" area with market, little shops, old buildings,alleys, cafe's, estate agents, restaurants, hospital, bus station, train station, and is all walk able, people live and work there (ie not a tourist destination) but nearby are beaches (accessible by local trains) or a train/bus (lots of people use buses between towns) to Lisbon. Check Airbnb (or other sites) and you can find accommodation in different parts for under 25 euro a night, this gives you a direct introduction to the locals and if you ask them they will help in you search and spread the word. At high season the prices will be high particularly in the tourist areas. I have recently seen car rentals from Lisbon Airport for 7 euro a day so going to different towns, staying there a week or so looking at what they offer would be the way to go. Most agents and Airbnb speak English. You will need to check on your medical cover but most other things are not a problem.


----------



## Caddyshack22 (Apr 23, 2018)

Being a new member to Expat Forum, I am not able to respond yet to all the replies I have received. But, I want to thank all of you that have responded to my questions. 
I have looked into many places to retire on just social security... mostly Latin America, South America and Asia. I recently learned about Portugal and from what I have read it seems like my best bet. I understand that every place will have it's challenges and problems. I have spent some time traveling outside the USA....four months in Mexico, two months in South Africa and two months in Thailand. And it has given me a taste of living in another country and culture. 

Are there any particular cities in Portugal that have a larger expat community of Americans, British and other English speaking countries? I would like to mix and meet with locals as well, but being in a new country it would be nice to have a network of expats for support. Thank you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Most areas have a scattering of expats. The President of my local Junta/Council tells me our area has +/- 20% estrangeros & I should say the locals make us very welcome.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Based on reading expat forums and facebook groups, in general the Brits prefer the Algarve, while Americans planning or hoping to become residents want to live in or near Lisbon.


----------



## Caddyshack22 (Apr 23, 2018)

Are there any cities or towns in the Algarve where renting an apartment year round would be more affordable than others? Also, what are the chances of finding someone as a roommate to share a two bedroom apartment throughout Portugal? Thank you.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You probably need to spend time here and find out for your self which area or areas you like and/or dislike and the availability of accommodation. There are only 10 million people here and they live in places various but do not spend their lives on the interwebs so you will not be talking to many "locals" on forums. You are unlikely to find comprehensive information in prices and availability nationwide as this would cost time (money) for someone to do and no-one will give this information away for free. though I suspect this information has not been collected because no-one would make a living doing so. The way of the "locals" is to take things in a relaxed way and interact personally, as in no-one will share accommodation unless they have met you IN PERSON which means you have to be here and also interact with people. Alternatively you will have enough money to get your agent/serf to do all the work for you but then you would be looking for someone to clean your pool and not share a spare room. If you are looking to share space with fellow Americans then why would you consider relocating to here?


----------



## Caddyshack22 (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for your respone. I agree that when the time comes, it will be necessary to spend time in Portugal to explore and see first hand where I want to live and what type of housing is available. I was hoping at this time to get some general input from expats that might be helpful. A as for my question on sharing an apartment, they don't necessarily have to be American. I would be happy to share an apartment with any mature, responsible and good person of any nationality. It would be nice to have some companionship, perhaps develop a friendship and some cost savings for both of us. Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

I have also started looking at moving to Portugal, and have a similar situation
to Caddyshack22.
In particular, I think not having a car in Portugal leads to a major restriction on where you can live, as you would have to rely on public transport; this reliance means that to easily access such facilities as healthcare, leisure, shopping etc. , living rurally or in a small town would prove difficult.

These are only my own thoughts without any experience to back it up; so I would welcome advice on this from those who have lived in Portugal.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

ukReturner said:


> I have also started looking at moving to Portugal, and have a similar situation
> to Caddyshack22.
> In particular, I think not having a car in Portugal leads to a major restriction on where you can live, as you would have to rely on public transport; this reliance means that to easily access such facilities as healthcare, leisure, shopping etc. , living rurally or in a small town would prove difficult.
> 
> These are only my own thoughts without any experience to back it up; so I would welcome advice on this from those who have lived in Portugal.


Hi,
People live here without their own personal transport, in a country where it is not a crime to be poor not everyone has the choice but they do live in small towns etc. and have done so for a long time.


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

Strontium said:


> May I suggest you spend some time over here looking and experience a few towns and different areas before making a longer term commitment. A lot of longer term rentals are not via the internet so being in the area and talking to estate agents etc personally will give you a better idea of what is available in the area you like. Check Airbnb (or other sites) and you can find accommodation in different parts for under 25 euro a night, this gives you a direct introduction to the locals and if you ask them they will help in you search and spread the word.


I think this is excellent advice.
When you say talk to the locals, do you mean estate agents and Airbnb people, or were you thinking of other sources of information as well?


----------



## ukReturner (Mar 23, 2017)

Strontium said:


> Hi,
> People live here without their own personal transport, in a country where it is not a crime to be poor not everyone has the choice but they do live in small towns etc. and have done so for a long time.


I have lived for the last decade in the UK without a car.
However, I was living in a largish town with good bus service.
It would have been more difficult in a rural setting, though over time I believe I could have adapted.
It is the initial period in a new country that I think that not having a car will make the situation more difficult.


----------

